# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Vợ Wayne Rooney trở thành “nữ hoàng của các kì nghỉ”

## thai93tb1

*V**ợ** Wayne Rooney tr**ở** thành “n**ữ** hoàng c**ủ**a các kì ngh**ỉ**”*

*(Thể thao 24h) - Với kì nghỉ thứ 10 trong năm nay, bà xã Wayne Rooney xứng đáng trở thành trở “nữ hoàng của các kì nghỉ” với những con số khó tin về tổng chiều dài mà cô đã đi qua cũng như số tiền đã bỏ ra cho các cuộc vui.*

Coleen Rooney vừa mới bắt đầu kì nghỉ thứ 10 trong năm nay. Ước tính cô đã đi qua quãng đường gần 50 nghìn dặm với chi phí lên tới 216 nghìn bảng cho tổng số các kì nghỉ của mình.

Theo thông tin mới nhất, bà xã Rooney đã chi khoảng 50 nghìn bảng để thuê một chiếc du thuyền phục vụ cho kì nghỉ dài ngày tại Ibiza. Trên chiếc thuyền sang trọng này, Coleen cùng em trai Joe McLoughlin và 6 người bạn nữa của cô có thể tận hưởng những bữa tiệc tuyệt vời giữa sóng biển.



Hình ảnh Coleen Rooney trong kỳ nghỉ mới nhất



Vào ban ngày, Coleen thường nằm tắm nắng trên boong thuyền, vừa thưởng thức rượu vang thượng hạng. Đến tối, cô lại dạo chơi ở khách sạn cạnh bãi biển Ushuaia và quán café Mambo ở San Antonio.

Khách sạn này cũng là nơi truyền hình trực tiếp chương trình Radio 1. Đây là một cuộc thi nhảy được tổ chức thường niên bởi các DJ nổi tiếng nhất trên thế giới. Bạn thân của Coleen đã đăng tải trên trang Twitter bức ảnh cả nhóm tại đêm diễn và miêu tả rằng cuộc thi thật là sôi động và hào hứng.

Tâm trạng Coleen rất vui vẻ trong quãng thời gian tại Ibiza, nhưng hậu quả đi liền với những chuyến vui chơi là làn da của cô bị ửng đỏ do tắm nắng quá nhiều. Do bận luyện tập trước mùa giải nên Wayne không thể tham gia chuyến đi, cặp đôi chỉ còn cách trao nhau những lời nhớ nhung trên Twitter.

Đây là kì nghỉ thứ tư ở nước ngoài của Coleen chỉ trong vòng 9 tuần trở lại đây. Hồi đầu tháng 6, cả gia đình họ đã trải qua những ngày tuyệt đẹp tại bãi biển Barbados kéo dài 2 tuần và tiêu tốn tới 5 triệu bảng. Ngay sau khi trở về, họ lập tức thuê một chiếc trực thăng đến tham dự lễ hội bùn tạiGlastonbury.



Coleen cùng bạn bè trên chiếc du thuyền sang trọng được thuê với giá 50.000 bảng



Một tuần sau đó, cặp đôi lại tham gia một chuyến đi 5 ngày đến St Tropez trên một chiếc du thuyền sang trọng. Và cũng chỉ mới 3 tuần trước, trong khi Wayne bận rộn cho chuyến du đấu trước mùa giải tại Mĩ, Coleen và con trai lại lên đường đến Dubai và ở tại khách sạn đắt đỏ nhất tại đó.

Bà xã của chàng tiền đạo ngôi sao Man Utd đã tích lũy được một khoản tiền khá lớn cho riêng mình bằng các hoạt động kinh doanh, bao gồm hợp đồng chụp ảnh thời trang và làm người mẫu cho Littlewoods, quản lý thương hiệu nước hoa và mĩ phẩm của riêng cô. Ước tinh giá trị tài sản của Coleen lên tới 12 triệu bảng Anh.
*Các chuyên mục khác*
tin tuc 24h
Video clip hoa hau trai dat 2011
Diem chuan truong si quan phong hoa 2011
diem chuan hoc vien an ninh nhan dan 2011
Diem chuan truong si quan phao binh 2011
diem chuan hoc vien bien phong 2011
tin tuc

----------

